# Nan Got Really Sick on Christmas



## Godsent316AtWork (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey Y'all, I just thought I'd give you an inspiration, maybe. My nan got taken into the hospital christmas night, where we discovered that she's gone undiagnosed with IBS-C for about 36 years. Anyways, they discovered a blockage in her bowel, and when we found her in the bathroom christmas night, she was actually ytrying to throw up her bowel! It sounds really really painful, but I guess they are goign to do some surgery today to remove the block. I'm at work now (hence the new login name cuz I can't find my old password anywhere) and it's really early because my boss is nutso thinking people will be out at 8 am to exchange phones.. and everytime i feel sick, i just think of my poor nana and realize that it could be me there, in that hospital. (btw in case your wondering, she's not feeling it anymore, they have her on morphine) i'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

That is terrible, i certainly hope that she will be ok! At least you found her before anything else terrible happend. She is in the best possible hands now.This is why you need to get a diagnosis instead of letting things go untreated! 36 years is a long time to suffer needlessly.I hope your christmas was ok apart from this, i hope your nan gets better real soon!Keep us posted!







Spliffy


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Well she's been trying to get them to diagnose her, but the doctors here are idiots and only a few of them understand. I chose my family doctor cuz of the fact that she actually HAS IBS and knows what we go through. Nan's doctor though is an idiot, and since she and my lil cuz have it, and share the same doc, they suffer in silence.


----------

